# Small Fob Watch



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I have this small ladies pocket watch 34.50 mm across the watch. It is pin set..

There is no name in the face...

Inside the outer dust case it has 14K & a stamp that looks like a squirrel with a very large tail..

Also the number 138937 ..

On the inner dust cover it has the word Guivre & the number 138937 & the letters JD..

There is also the Squirrel mark on the winding crown & on the inside of the watch case..

On the shield at the rear of the watch it has "SAR"

Anyway my question is "what does Guivre mean"....Also doe's the 14k mean that it is mostly gold or rolled gold..

in the Uk we have 9ct 18ct...ect..

Many thanks Dave Gould...


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If the case is just marked '14kt', then it's possible that it's 14kt solid gold, although we'd have to look at the watch to be sure. If the watch is gold FILLED (which is more likely than rolled-gold), then it would probably say that it was.


----------

